# New to this forum



## bbqman (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name is Donald (BBQman) and I am a new            member to this forum.
I have been cooking at the fire house level for the 
last 30 years or so. Last year I was asked to join
a competition BBQ team, of course I said yes who wouldn't
We did about 10 competitions this year and finished
9th  in brisket (53 teams) and 13th in desert(73 teams).
We have finished in the top 20 in most of our competitions
with the exception of Wildwood NJ where we finisher 27th out
of 32 teams and Dover Delaware where we finished 53rd out of 84 teams. 
We use a stumps smoker and a brinkman vertical smoker/grill for competitions.
I make my own rubs and sauces for our competitions
I do the ribs, chicken, and anything but most of the time.
Mike does the brisket and iron chef and John does the pulled pork.
It has been a lot of fun and hard work this year and I can't wait
until April 2008 for our next competition.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 27, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum! Glad your here!*


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome BBQman! Sounds like you are bringing a lot of experience and knowledge to the forum. Lots of friendly folks here and we're always happy to hear and see your latest accomplishments with smokin'. Glad to have you!!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Oct 27, 2007)

sounds like you will fit in fine post a lot of pics and ask questions if you have then
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## meowey (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  We love Q-views!


----------



## fudley (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## flyin'illini (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello, All.  I another newcomer to the site and also a newbie in smoking meat.  I found this site via google after missing pork BBQ enough here in Michigan to try and make my own. (western KY style pork BBQ is my preference)   So I read up here on Jeff's tips and got a simple brinkman (electric, I am lazy) smoker and the first two boston butts did okay.  

I bought the rub recipe here since this site was so helpful so I will try that in a few weeks.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 27, 2007)

And a hearty welcome to you both.


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok thank gawd for another Firefighter!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought it was going to be me an SFquer for ever.  


P.S. Not to offend any other brothers.  But I have no other knowledge of any other FF's


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey... Welcome both of yaz!  I'm in Lake Orion, just N. of Pontiac. You guys will both love this place!


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Heck, I'm too busy starting fires!   Hehehehe..


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, to you both.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, you'll enjoy the friendly folks on this site. Plenty of good tips, laughs, and sharing ideas.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## gramason (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Donald welcome aboard, glad to see you on here.
Lance


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome. I look forward to having you share your experiences with us.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!!
Nice to have another comp. team on to chat with, very few on this forum.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, It sounds like you can be an asset to the forums. I hope you got some pictures (Q-view) of your competitions.

See you in the forums.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF*.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 30, 2007)

And one that cooks with a Stumps as well.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the forum


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Looking forward to your Qviews!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome!  Glad to see another Mid-atlantic q'er.  I'm actually very surprised that your screen name hadn't been taken before!  

I was at the Wildwood comp 2 years ago, didn't make it this past year.  We have a couple of guys that were at the Dover Downs comp the other weekend and may recognize you...Here is a link to mid-Atlantic BBQ association.  There is info on comps listed on their site.  Next April they will be having a Q convention and trade show in Lancaster, PA...

http://www.mabbqa.com/main.html


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey BBQman, welcome aboard! I saw your group at Dover, but I didn't get to talk to any of you. 

I'm planning on doing some comps next year, I'll be a stone cold newbie at it, but ya' gotta start somewhere!

Glad you joined us!


----------

